# DTG with VDP (Variable Data Printing)



## AddVenture (Jul 12, 2006)

i was wondering if anyone has tried doing variable data printing (VDP) with a digital garment printer. 

for example, say you have 100 shirts and the customer wants an individual's name on each shirt. could you set up a file that would allow you to print each name in succession or would you have to set up 100 different files and print them one at a time?

is there a program that will allow you to do this? is there a DTG printer that would accept this format (specifically a Brother GT-541)?

thanks for your input!


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: DTG with VDP*

I know I can do this with Fast Artist for my T-Jet2 but not sure if the other machines software allows this.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: DTG with VDP*

I know of things you can do in Word or Quark to expedite the process, but I'd have to kill you after I showed you those things.


----------



## AddVenture (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: DTG with VDP*



prometheus said:


> I know of things you can do in Word or Quark to expedite the process, but I'd have to kill you after I showed you those things.


dude, i thought i was a trusted member of the forums! you can tell me, _really_. i promise not to share your secrets...i _promise_!!


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: DTG with VDP*

Your numbers aren't high enough yet.

What programs can you print to a DTG printer from? Does it work like a regular printer? Just select it and print.


----------



## MetroBob (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: DTG with VDP*

Wasatch has a VDP option for their RIP software but it looks like they only support Kornit and Mimaki DTG's.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: DTG with VDP*



SuddenUrge said:


> I know I can do this with Fast Artist for my T-Jet2 but not sure if the other machines software allows this.


Hey J,

I've got a T Jet II but not sure how this would be done other than setting up multiple files.  

Please share....


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: DTG with VDP*

W


> hat programs can you print to a DTG printer from? Does it work like a regular printer? Just select it and print.


"Just select it and print"

You answered your own question. 

Most of these printers are based on Epson print engines so they can except many types of file formats, and yes even Word docs if you wanted. 

Mark


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: DTG with VDP*

When you say select and print, I am not sure I understand. I have a Brother but when I do shirts with individual names for the Navy I have to print each one seperate. Are you saying there is a way to do it where I do not have to do each one individual like the person asked about in the first post?

Thanks for any info


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: DTG with VDP*



martinwoods said:


> When you say select and print, I am not sure I understand. I have a Brother but when I do shirts with individual names for the Navy I have to print each one seperate. Are you saying there is a way to do it where I do not have to do each one individual like the person asked about in the first post?
> 
> Thanks for any info


I'm not sure about the Brother, but with other printers I would just make up all my files with the VD then send them all to the RIP. 
Let it process the entire job, then start loading product.

It's not that big of a job to change one part of an image (say a name) and then send it to the printer and repeat.

The RIP will hold the data in queue until the printer is ready and triggered to start.

Mark

PS: I would think that the Brother has a printer queue for this purpose.


----------



## AddVenture (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: DTG with VDP*



martinwoods said:


> When you say select and print, I am not sure I understand. I have a Brother but when I do shirts with individual names for the Navy I have to print each one seperate. Are you saying there is a way to do it where I do not have to do each one individual like the person asked about in the first post?
> 
> Thanks for any info


the brother only accepts a file format called ".ARP" (the rep couldn't remember what it stood for). i can't seem to find any print option that would allow for variable data, so i can only assume that you need a separate file for each name. i was hoping there would maybe be a plug in of some kind. thought i'd check the forum members, but i'm going to check with brother directly.



prometheus said:


> Your numbers aren't high enough yet.


*sniff*

*hangs head and sulks away*


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: DTG with VDP*

Where I work we do a lot of VDP (refered to as "VIPP") We use specific designed software for this task. We do some smaller tasked items in Quark or Word. If you want I can explain in more depth with Quark. Word is more of a text based thing that we do.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: DTG with VDP*

VDP is on the table right now, most likely to be released by EOY. Fred and I were just speaking about the options/challenges for a postscript, hot folder based RIP. As always, I'm certain Fred will nail it, may take some time, but he'll nail it!

Hope this helps!


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: DTG with VDP*

Shoot me a PM and I'll try to show yas =)



treadhead said:


> Hey J,
> 
> I've got a T Jet II but not sure how this would be done other than setting up multiple files.
> 
> Please share....


----------



## PixelTwister (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: DTG with VDP*

I don't know which software all of you are printing from, but Illustrator has the ability to do what you are wanting to do. I'm currently researching this (though not for DTG) and have found a thread on Adobe's website that addresses the same thing that's being discussed in this thread. Perhaps some of you may find this of interest:

Adobe Forums - Sequential Printing

If Prometheus has more information on this I for one would love to hear more about it. But if you're considering AddVenture as not having enough numbers then you're really going to frown on me. I'm a total NOOB on this board. However, you have to start somewhere. : )

PixelTwister


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: DTG with VDP*



PixelTwister said:


> If Prometheus has more information on this I for one would love to hear more about it.


Not on Illustrator. As I mentioned in another thread, I vaguely remember Adobe touting variable printing in Illustrator. It may have been in CS1. Not sure. I can't seem to find too much info on it. That post seems to indicate that it can.


----------

